# Speechless



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Yikes! 

And dumb enough to post it on utube. At least it was hi def video. :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

What?:w00t::whistling You guys don't do it that way?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't get it, what's wrong with that? It's not like they didn't put the bucket of the Hoe under to catch it if it fell.  You people are just too critical


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Uh.... wow. Thats all I got.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Atleast he wouldn't know it if it fell on him.
It's only what? 30-40 thousand pounds.

Cole


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

The bad thing is, his son was taping that. Good way to remember your dad when he is squished like a bug.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

maybe osha uses this as training


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought I had seen it all! I guess if it had gone bad, they had the equipment to bury him with.


----------



## Nick Drew (Nov 16, 2008)

Well i must say that takes some believing !! 

I was cringeing all the time that guy was underneath the tractor !!

Nick


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Safer than any type of hydraulic lift! By far!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea but it kinda is a hydraulic lift no?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> yea but it kinda is a hydraulic lift no?


Ya got a point!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Merry Christmas MALCO:thumbup:


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't get it. Once he got the thing up he put the bucket of the backhoe under the thing so, what's the big deal? Maybe I'm just an idiot but I didn't see anything to be concerned about.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

J.C. said:


> I don't get it. Once he got the thing up he put the bucket of the backhoe under the thing so, what's the big deal? *Maybe I'm just an idiot but I didn't see anything to be concerned about.*


 Yep, you got it right. :w00t: :jester: The bucket was under the back not the front were he was working so if the chain failed it would have slammed the front down. 
Rino, I think a better quote would be " Life is short. It's shorter when your stupid." :thumbsup:


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

I've done some pretty stupid stuff (well maybe not this bad). But at least I knew I was stupid and didn't post it on youtube


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

S.R.E. said:


> Yep, you got it right. :w00t: :jester: The bucket was under the back not the front were he was working so if the chain failed it would have slammed the front down.
> Rino, I think a better quote would be " Life is short. It's shorter when your stupid." :thumbsup:


Exactly, if the chain broke, the machine would have hit the backhoe bucket and teetored forward. Also, I wouldn't trust that backhoe bucket. Backhoe buckets are not made for strength, it could easily crush or bend and slip off onto the guy. 

I can tell that he isn't too bright by the way he dropped the pan. Loosening the bolts and letting it flop is hard on the bolts and the threads. The whole video is just a complete disaster.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

That was awesome!


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

S.R.E. said:


> Yep, you got it right. :w00t: :jester: The bucket was under the back not the front were he was working so if the chain failed it would have slammed the front down.
> Rino, I think a better quote would be " Life is short. It's shorter when your stupid." :thumbsup:


I didn't really notice how he had the bucket all the way at the back. You're right, having it there doesn't look like it would do anything of value if the chain broke. Oh well, I guess I'm lucky I don't own any heavy equipment.


----------

